# one for the brains trust



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all,

Was hoping to dip into the intellectual pool for some advice on what type of reel I should buy for my rod.

I have a seven foot single piece ultra solid tip Abu Garcia medium rod 4-8kg I bought years ago for a barbain but never used.

What size reel would be suitable? I figure it could also be used for some beach fishing, with the right reel, as well although not necessarily a beach rod.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Id say a 4000 should keep you out of trouble


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

7' sounds a bit short for the beach. Perfect length for kayak fising though. 4-8kg sounds like a Snapper rod. Shimano Stradic 2500 will set you back about $200 but would be perfect. One spool with 10lb braid and the other with 15lb braid. If you can afford a little more then get the Ci4, but unlike the standard Stradic it only has one spool.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

what $4000- :lol:

I am partial to Abu Garcia products though.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ado said:


> 7' sounds a bit short for the beach. Perfect length for kayak fising though. 4-8kg sounds like a Snapper rod. Shimano Stradic 2500 will set you back about $200 but would be perfect. One spool with 10lb braid and the other with 15lb braid. If you can afford a little more then get the Ci4, but unlike the standard Stradic it only has one spool.


Cheers Ado,

Trying to keep under $100. The beach idea was for the Jumpin trip where my wee yak is limited in its stowage capabilities and I just thought this rod could be quote versatile.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes it does Patwah but only if it is held the right way :shock:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> Has it got a solid tip?


No. The label on the butt refers to a different rod entirely. :?


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ado said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Has it got a solid tip?
> ...


Is it not what it seems? Whilst it may seem odd it was bought about ten years ago. Could it be a knock off? Looks and feels good as well as very solid.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> As a mod, have you lost your tongue in cheek? or are you subliminally modding me


I have a Voodoo Patwah doll in front of me right now. I'm sticky my tongue in it's cheek and .... nup, no effect.
Lets try a flu virus ....


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

foxx1 said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > 7' sounds a bit short for the beach. Perfect length for kayak fising though. 4-8kg sounds like a Snapper rod. Shimano Stradic 2500 will set you back about $200 but would be perfect. One spool with 10lb braid and the other with 15lb braid. If you can afford a little more then get the Ci4, but unlike the standard Stradic it only has one spool.
> ...


When they're on sale the Pflueger Supreme XT 9040 is about your best bet. RRP $300. Anaconda does a number of $99 sales on these. Basically the same size as the 4000 shimano's.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Annaconda have asale on the Pflueger at the moment for $79- $150- saving apparently. After my performance last week at Annaconda they may well throw in some extras as well :lol: After some gentle persuasion they were very good to me.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

For some reason, unintended, but surely also subliminal, I have ended up with a range of Pflueger reels, in fact, now, all but one are Pflueger from there Supreme range. All I can say is that I have been very very happy with them..... salt water dunking with regular freshwater rinsing and up til now nil servicing.

Thats about to change as Im having a guilt attack and about to hand them all to a fellow here who strips, cleans checks/repairs and relubes on assy for bugger all.

My point is, as long as you have the right Pflueger, you'll find it as good as any.....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> Has it got a solid tip?


Yes, it says "do not use this rod for kingfish".


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Ado said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > As a mod, have you lost your tongue in cheek? or are you subliminally modding me
> ...


FIFY. Most action Wah's had in months


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

patwah said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


Start the bidding


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

patwah said:


> I'll give you Sam Thaiday


Yeah No. A quality product like a 2008 members lanyard commands a quality bid, Sam Thaidays are a dime a dozen. After Monday night there are not many Broncos players who I would consider an acceptable bid for such a highly prized item.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> I'll give you Sam Thaiday


Postage costs? What about the dangerous goods disclaimer?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Ado said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give you Sam Thaiday
> ...


You wouldn't need one unless he saw 2 other parcels holding another parcel down.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

patwah said:


> ...Thaiday will only commit if he's the 3rd man in.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Almost fell out of my chair.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Back too topic I got the Pflueger from Annaconda today for $79- and am pretty happy with it as it appears to be quit a good solid unit.

Figure what ever I buy they will need some looking after so practiced today taking apart an old Jervis Walker reel and washed and re-oiled all moving part then put it back together, works fine so will be handy as a back up or for when friends visit.

If you have an old reel it is worthwhile pulling it apart to see how the work.


----------

